# Болит 11 ребро спереди при нажатии



## Lenoc87 (26 Авг 2018)

В декабре 2017 года после нагрузки на спину(несла на спине ребенка)..заболела левая часть спины.Пошел камень, который встал в мочеточнике.А с января заболело 11 ребро.Конец ребра болит при надавливании на него.До апреля мес лечили почки т.к думали что боли из за них.В итоге уролог сказал что почка не причем.В мае сделала мрт гр.отдела позвоночника.Все норм.остеохандроз и гемангиомка.Пропила медокалм, дексалгин,комбилепен,мелаксикам,фенибут,тизанил не весь курс,аркоксиа, делала компрессы из демиксид-новакоиновой смеси и электрофарез с прозерином.Курс массажа 10 дней.Ставили одну блокаду.Лечилась у невролога, нейрохирурга.Узи брюшной полости норм.экг норм.оак норм.сдала на алст, билирубин, амилаза панкреатическая и гамаа...тоже норм.пролечила желудок от хеликобактер.с почками пролежала в стационаре.Сделала рентген ребер...тоже норм.А ребро так и болит.Болит именно кость 11 левого ребра спереди.Нажимаю, отпускаю и ноющая боль.Если много похожу, понаклоняюсь начинает отдавать в спину с левой стороны..и в кишки чуток.Потом спина начинает ныть.Сплю норм на обеих боках...если лежать весь день то боли не чувствуются.Сейчас занимаюсь с монуальным...упражнения делаю...но толку нет.как болело так и болит.Что делать куда еде идти...от этих муторных болей нервы...психую..схуднула уже.Нейрохирург выписал прегаболин но страшно пить его.Гели мази...толку нет.В последнем файле анализы из стационара...только выписали...вроде тож норм все.


----------



## La murr (26 Авг 2018)

@Lenoc87, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2018)

Почитайте про перехондрит рёбра. Само видно на УЗИ


----------



## Lenoc87 (27 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо почитала.Но совпадений по симптомам мало. Покраснений, гноя,, припухлостей и прочих изменений нет.Болит не все 11 ребро, а лишь часть с переди...по длине до позвоночника не болит.и дальше боль у основания. При кашле и дыхании тоже болей нет.Только при напряжении....поход в туалет..болит иногда и когда кричу тоже больно.На мрт ребро видно со спины в нем изменений нет...на рентгене тоже не видно.Что посоветуете сдать и посмотреть что б исключить или подтвердить данное?Была у нейрохирурга, невролога, терапевта...к какому спецу идти?


----------



## AIR (27 Авг 2018)

Нагрузка на спину у позвоночника слева вполне могла привести к местной микро травматизации тканей... Напряжение и отёчность может поддавливать межреберный нерв и болит место, куда он приходит и заканчивается.. 
Как вариант..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2018)

@Lenoc87, Вы прочитали про острый гнойный процесс, а у Вас скорее локальный и хронический.
Сделайте УЗИ этого места  на предмет местного воспаления ребра и попросите ортопеда посмотреть на предмет такого диагноза.


----------



## Lenoc87 (27 Авг 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Нагрузка на спину у позвоночника слева вполне могла привести к местной микро травматизации тканей... Напряжение и отёчность может поддавливать межреберный нерв и болит место, куда он приходит и заканчивается..
> Как вариант..


Да,напряжение там есть по всей левой стороне.Отека и покраснения нет.Просто неужели  может нерв так долго болеть(


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы прочитали про острый гнойный процесс, а у вас скорее локальный и хронический.
> Сделайте УЗИ этого места  на предмет местного воспаления ребра и поприте ортопеда посмотреть на предмет такого диагноза.


Доктор, подскажите как называется узи?В нашем городишке узнавала про узи ребер..ну реберных хрящей такого нет...может как то иначе называется?


----------



## AIR (27 Авг 2018)

Lenoc87 написал(а):


> Да,напряжение там есть по всей левой стороне.


Ну вот..


Lenoc87 написал(а):


> Отека и покраснения нет


А разве я что про это говорил? Отечность в тканях и снаружи не видна..


----------



## Lenoc87 (27 Авг 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну вот..
> 
> А разве я что про это говорил? Отечность в тканях и снаружи не видна..


Я просто не врач...говорят отек, значит должна видеть.Просто меня и мое ребро уже трогали все от невролога до уролога...все говорят видимых изменений нет.все красиво)


----------



## AIR (27 Авг 2018)

Не "видимые" надо, а изменения определяемые при пальпации, мануальном исследовании.. Специалистом имеющим знания и опыт в этом деле, а не просто "взгянуть"..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Авг 2018)

И какой же диагноз поставил мануальный терапевт, коль взялся за лечение? И как проходит сеанс МТ?


----------



## Lenoc87 (27 Авг 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев,что то с нейропатической болью.Но и про синдром скользящего говорил...но мол не типичный какой то.Делает массаж разогревающий...мобилизацию ребер, растягивает мыщцы и расслабляет.ставил какой то сухой укол...блокаду делал, хрустит мне ребрами, по ходу каждого ребра чего вправляет...ну и под 11 ребро лазил выворачивал как бы вперед. Я конечно своими терминами говорю его мудреные не помню.А что бы вы посоветовали?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2018)

Lenoc87 написал(а):


> Доктор, подскажите как называется узи?В нашем городишке узнавала про узи ребер..ну реберных хрящей такого нет...может как то иначе называется?


УЗИ и УЗИ.
Можно и пропальпировать просто.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Авг 2018)

Разочарую вас: это не герой Вашего романа, способный вернуть Вам радость жизни.
Присоединяюсь к рекомендациям докторов Ступина Ф.П.и Рудковского А.И.


----------



## Lenoc87 (27 Авг 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, на УЗИ записалась.еду в пт в др.город.Значит не стоит тратить время и средства на этого мануального терапевта?
После УЗИ к какому врачу снова бежать, посоветуйте?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> УЗИ и УЗИ.
> Можно и пропальпировать просто.


Все кто смотрели меня..и невролог и нейрохирург и монуальный....прощупывали ребро от начала и до конца..и говорят что не видят и чувствуют изменений.Надеюсь узи что то покажет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2018)

На УЗИ скажите - доктор подозревает местное воспаление - перехондрит.

А когда они пальпировали или сами щупали- есть точка боли. Чаше на месте перехода клинок части в хрящевую?


----------



## Lenoc87 (28 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На УЗИ скажите - доктор подозревает местное воспаление - перехондрит.
> 
> А когда они пальпировали или сами щупали- есть точка боли. Чаше на месте перехода клинок части в хрящевую?


Конкретной точки нет.Самый край ребра.см 2-3 болит спереди...и дальще трогаю по ребру к позвоночнику боли нет.Вот только не прикрепленый краищек, нажимаю-отпускаю и боль, на пртяжении 2см.дальще не беспокоит.

Между ребрами ткань не болит, вот именно сама кость.Я понимаю что кость болеть не может, но только надавливая на край ее чувствую боль.А т.к в течении дня наклоны, повороты, нагрузка...то начинает ныть и тянуть у позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2018)

> ...Самый край ребра.см 2-3 болит спереди...и дальще трогаю по ребру к позвоночнику боли нет.Вот только не прикрепленый краищек, нажимаю-отпускаю и боль, на пртяжении 2см.дальще не беспокоит...


Так там и есть хрящ. Перехондрит вполне возможен.


> ....Между ребрами ткань не болит, вот именно сама кость.Я понимаю что кость болеть не может, но только надавливая на край ее чувствую боль. А т.к в течении дня наклоны, повороты, нагрузка...то начинает ныть и тянуть у позвоночника....


А это уже позвоночник и мышцы вдоль позвоночника.


----------



## Lenoc87 (28 Авг 2018)

Пока жду узи, а оно в пт, чем вобще лечить ребро?Перехондрит лечится медикаментозно?Он вобще лечится хоть?В инете как таковой инфы нет.Тоже пить противовосполительные и мазать мазями?Я уже все таблетки испробовала.Сейчас вот озокерит решила поделать на ребро и компрессы   демиксидом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2018)

Озокерит и димексид хорошо.


*Локальные противовоспалительные средства:* нанести на место боли, 3-4 раза в день и на ночь под компресс, в течении 7 дней

*Мазевые аппликации:
Диклофенак* + *Хондроксид (*всё по 1 см*) + Никофлекс *(0,5мм)

*Компресс:
Димексид *1.5мл + Д*ексаметазон *1.0 + *Диклофенак *3.0 + *Лидокаин 2*%-4.0 (cоставляющие из ампул набираются в шприц 10.0, перемешиваются и используются для приготовления компресса)


----------



## Lenoc87 (28 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, большущее.


----------



## Lenoc87 (29 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите стоит или нет делать кт или электронейрографию?Просто в голову лезут нехорошие уже мысли раз так долго болит.У меня только мрт гр.от позвоночника и рентген гр.клетки ребра.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2018)

Если ничего нет на рентгене и УЗИ, то КТ не надо.
ЭНМГ, в принципе тут не показана.


----------



## Lenoc87 (31 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если ничего нет на рентгене и УЗИ, то КТ не надо.
> ЭНМГ, в принципе тут не показана.


Здравствуйте, доктор. Сделала узи ребра.Перихондрит не обнаружили.Подскажите какие действия еще сделать?От компрессов стало полегче.3 дня пока делаю и мажу мазями что посоветовали.Болит при нажатии, но боли не такие усиленные. Т.ж.делаю еще озокерит.Что посоветуете попринимать или посмотреть еще?



Перехандрит не обнаружили.Отечности нет.Только напряжение левой части.Занимаюсь с мануальщиком.Может что посоветуете еще?


----------



## AIR (31 Авг 2018)

Lenoc87 написал(а):


> Отечности нет.Только напряжение левой части.Занимаюсь с мануальщиком.Может что посоветуете еще.?


Только опытного "мануальщика"... он сам разберётся. .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Авг 2018)

Lenoc87 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте,доктор.Сделала узи ребра.Перехсндрит не обнаружили.Подскажите какие действия еще сделать?От компрессов стало полегче.3 дня пока делаю и мажу мазями что посоветовали.Болит при нажатии, но брли не такие усиленные.Т.ж.делаю еще озокерит.Что посоветуете попринимать или посмотреть еще?


Делаем 2 недели и оцениваем ситуацию.


----------



## Lenoc87 (31 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> делаем 2 недели и оцениваем ситуацию


Хорошо.компрессы, мази +упражнения.


----------



## Lenoc87 (5 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> делаем 2 недели и оцениваем ситуацию


Доктор, здравствуйте.Сегодня 10ый день мажу мазями ребро и делаю на ночь компрес.Так продолжать до 14 дней?Конец ребра так и болит, тупая боль при надавливании. В течении дня отдает в спину или в живот.Была у гастроэнторолога, думала на поджелудочныц..сдала основные анализы ...все в норме, каки по узи.гастроэнторолог сказала дело не в нем.Что еще можно сделать, куда пойти т.е к кому обратиться(?


AIR написал(а):


> Только опытного "мануальщика"... он сам разберётся. .


Монуальщик считает что защелкнулось где то в глубине у позвоночника на уровне этого 11 ребра...но пока толку нет.Гнет меня,хрустит была уже раз 5 у него ..легче не стало.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> делаем 2 недели и оцениваем ситуацию


Стоит нет блокаду хряща у ребра делать или нет?К комв тбратиться


----------



## AIR (5 Сен 2018)

Lenoc87 написал(а):


> Монуальщик считает что защелкнулось где то в глубине у позвоночника на уровне этого 11 ребра...но пока толку нет.Гнет меня,хрустит была уже раз 5 у него ..легче не стало.


Не тот метод. ..  Может и похужеть. .  Работа руками на расслабление,  улучшение местной микроциркуляции. .


----------



## Lenoc87 (5 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Не тот метод. ..  Может и похужеть. .  Работа руками на расслабление,  улучшение местной микроциркуляции. .


Тогда буду отказываться от его услуг.Он меня в разные стороны загибает..чего то ребра перебирает, промежутки между ними, давит на них..потом как хруснет.ну и разогревающий массаж еще.ни мазать ни пить ничего не говорит.


AIR написал(а):


> Не тот метод. ..  Может и похужеть. .  Работа руками на расслабление,  улучшение местной микроциркуляции. .


Я уже честно выхода не вижу.Год от одного врача к другому.То ли не то лечу, то ли не так.(Только в центре Илизарова у нас не была......врач от туда вообще предлагал отрезать ребро


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2018)

Прежде чем резать, надо блокаду сделать.


----------



## Lenoc87 (5 Сен 2018)

Блокаду куда?к какому врачу обратиться?у нас неврологи только простенькую к позвоночнику делают


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2018)

Так пусть к позвоночнику под ребро, а к хирургу чтобы сделал инфильтрационную блокаду места боли.


----------



## Lenoc87 (5 Сен 2018)

И еще вопрос нейрохирург мне выписывал таблетки от нейропатической боли, по вашему, доктор, стоит их попробовать пить?просто отзывы капец какие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2018)

Если ничего не помогает, то надо.
Но это долго, месяцы.


----------



## Lenoc87 (5 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так пусть к позвоночнику под ребро, а к хирургу чтобы сделал инфильтрационную блокаду места боли.


У нас только новокаин с дипроспаном невролог делает.А к хирургу обращаться что б получается в ребро делал...ну в хрящь?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если ничего не помогает, то надо.
> Но это долго, месяцы.


А доза в 300 не большая?там и 75 есть...и люди никскущие с такой дозировки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2018)

Немного, но можно увеличивать дозу постепенно.


----------



## Lenoc87 (5 Сен 2018)

Спасибо.на основе моих данных, вы бы какой диагноз поставили?Учитывая что почки проверила там мочекаменная стоит диагноз, поджелудку проверила.брюшную всю.флюрография стоит уплотнение корней, сердце норм.узи ребра и рентген кидал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2018)

Пока тот же. Перихондрит.


----------



## Lenoc87 (23 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока тот же. Перихондрит.


Доктор, здравствуйте.Продрлжала курс у мануальщика.Он чего то там поколдовал и на неделю боли прошли, н куда не отдавало..давила на ребро онт не болелр.Я особо ничего не делала...но спустя неделю боли вернулись снова.ну т.е т.ж болит край ребра при надавливании.мануальщик предлагает сделать кт 11 и 12 ребра соева и реберно позвоночного угла.Стоит ли делать если по узи, рентгену и мрт гр.отдела позвоночника все нормально.?И стоит ли продолжать работу с мануальщиком...он в основном мобилизавию ребер делает или уже поставить блокаду в ррбро и позвоночник?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2018)

И работать и блокаду


----------



## Lenoc87 (23 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И работать и блокаду


А кт делать или не нужно?Блокаду с дипроспаном в ребро и позвоночник?Почему то нейрохирург предложил под рентген аппаратом ее делать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2018)

правильно предложил


----------



## Lenoc87 (23 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> правильно предложил


Кт делать 11-12ребра и реберной дуги или не стоит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2018)

Если блокада не поможет.


----------



## Lenoc87 (2 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер.Была возможность я сделала кт 11-12ребер.На фото заключение.сама еще не видела мануальщик скинул.
Сказал что зеленым обведено надломленый поперечный отросток 1 поясничного.арасное начало 12 ребра и оно меньше чем положено...там нарушено сочленение в соотношении с телом позвонка.
Что бы вы посоветовали?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2018)

Скорее не перелом, а врождённое несращение.
И камень в мочеточнике. Займитесь им пока.


----------



## Lenoc87 (2 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а почему раньше не беспокоило?Сейчас что то можно с этим сделать?Т.к боли сохраняются.
Камень как ни странно не беспокоит...до этого в почке был в мочеточнике чисто было.


----------

